# Jessie - happy crossbreed - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Jessie who is a 12 month old Staffie cross puppy who was nearly put to sleep at an Essex dog pound at 5 months old. She did go to a new home, but the resident dog fell out with her and so she had to come back again.
Jessie has had 6 moves in her short life and three failed homes already.
Jessie is an exciteable pup and because of this, she can jump up in over excitement.
Jessie is just an exuberant puppy, so she will need the calming training we have started to be carried on.
Jessie has progressed very well in the time that she has been in rescue and has shown beautiful manners with other dogs and has turned out to be a very affectionate and loving puppy.
She is very playful and a typical puppy who would benefit from living with another happy go lucky dog.

Jessie is a little too bouncy to live with cats.



Jessie cannot live with young children because of her jumping up. She can be homed with children over the age of 14 years old.

Jessie is house trained. She can be left for short periods of time on her own without being destructive. She does not suffer from separation anxiety.

Jessie has been fully vaccinated, microchipped and spayed, plus her worming and flea treatment has been bought up to date.

A homecheck will be carried out and a minimum adoption fee of £150 applies.


In her previous home they had their own sheep and this photo shows how lovely she is with other species.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: Furry Friends Animal Rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous Jessie is looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Poor Jessie is still waiting for a home!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump. I cannot believe such a handsome dog hasn't found a home yet. I do hope that she's in a foster home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jessie is waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This stunning girl is still waiting for her new home;


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful Jessie is looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Amazing news! Jessie has found a new home


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh I am so very pleased for her. I wish her every happiness in her forever home


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So pleased


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you heard how Jessie is doing?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope she has settled into her forever home now!


----------

